# Sorry if you haven't gotten my PM replies



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

To everyone who has PM'd me, for some reason, I can't see any of my sent messages, so I don't know if they're getting to you or not. I've asked on the main forum, so hopefully, I'll get a reply soon.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DebInFL said:


> To everyone who has PM'd me, for some reason, I can't see any of my sent messages, so I don't know if they're getting to you or not. I've asked on the main forum, so hopefully, I'll get a reply soon.


 The system does not keep a copy of your sent messages in your space by default. You can set a preference if you would like to keep a copy. And maybe you can tell it to keep a copy when you send an individual PM:

Also, even if you tell the system to keep a copy of sent messages, they are on a separate list and not interleaved with the ones you receive. You have to set the drop down bar above the list to "Sent items".


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> The system does not keep a copy of your sent messages in your space by default. You can set a preference if you would like to keep a copy. And maybe you can tell it to keep a copy when you send an individual PM:
> 
> Also, even if you tell the system to keep a copy of sent messages, they are on a separate list and not interleaved with the ones you receive. You have to set the drop down bar above the list to "Sent items".


Where do I tell it to save them? I can't find the setting. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DebInFL said:


> Where do I tell it to save them? I can't find the setting. Thanks!


It's not obvious.
Go to the User CP link on the green bar near the top of the page
On the left side of the page below Settings and Options, click on the Edit Options link
Go to the second section called Messaging and Notifications
Go to the section called Private Messaging
Find and check the box labeled Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default
Click Save Changes at the bottom of the page 

You can also tell the system to save a copy of an individual message when you create it, but the above procedure will make that the default.


----------

